# Expect the unexpected



## hobby climber (Sep 18, 2005)

Well here's a first. While 60' up a maple tree that I was hired to T/D today, I was clearing some hangers, (limbs blown down in wind storm that didn't fall to ground). This was a good size hanger about 25' long and as I was making a cut to one of its smaller branch, the whole section (hanger) let go and was on it way to the ground. On its way down, one of its branches hit the bar on my chainsaw and knocked it from my hands sending it into my left leg. The bar hit sideways on my calf causing only a shallow cut,(skin deep). I took a field dressing bandage (that I always carry with my saddle), and dressed my wound. I finished the leader I was working on and packed up early. Took myself to the hospital and reachieved "13 stitched" for my trouble. Never underestimate dead wood! Always carry a field dressing up with you and Expect the Unexpected !!! HC


----------



## Ekka (Sep 18, 2005)

You sort of got away lucky I suppose.

Good to hear all is fine ... stuff happens continually in this job, you just try to do your best and still get caught out at times. Its a dangerous job and many times I stop and think about what we are really worth.

You'll be fine, a lucky one, best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Old Monkey (Sep 18, 2005)

HC, I'm glad your OK. Sometimes you just can't conceive of every possibility. Its interesting that the chain brake didn't come on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 18, 2005)

were you wearing chainsaw protection?


----------



## Old Monkey (Sep 18, 2005)

TimberMcPherson said:


> were you wearing chainsaw protection?




Chainsaw pants? I would love to get a pair of those to climb in if someone out there would volunteer a brand name for a pair the wouldn't make me pass out in a 100 degree heat.


----------



## hobby climber (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone. The chain break didn't come on cuz the bar was struck on the top of the bar. I was about half way up along side the hanger while making the cut. It was caught in one crotch and entangled in the branches of another leader but not as secure as I had thought. As I was making a cut on one of its branches...as the weight of this branch started to let go, it was enough to make the hanger shift/rotate freeing it from its position. You know the rest! TreeCo, you make a very good point about placing a rope on the hanger first! I'll be sure to say thank you to the man up stairs before bed tonight! HC


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 18, 2005)

Like Treeco said always best to secure any hangers before starting to cut. Glad for the minor injury, could have been worse. Next time a bit more pre-climb hazard planning will help. Be careful.


----------



## RedlineIt (Sep 18, 2005)

Expect the Unexpected?

Let's see here, You were cutting out a hanger, taking bits off of it until it would drop. You cut this one bit, and it dropped.

So what was unexpected?

And you *were * wearing the proper PPE, including sawpants, right?


I hope it heals smoothly!


RedlineIt


----------



## pantheraba (Sep 19, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> Chainsaw pants? I would love to get a pair of those to climb in if someone out there would volunteer a brand name for a pair the wouldn't make me pass out in a 100 degree heat.



I am working down here in Picayune and Slidell with my Disaster Relief Team...very hot and humid. I have been wearing Sherrill's chainsaw pants, summer version, $80, page 81 of current catalog. They ARE hot but tolerable. I don't put them on until I start up a tree and then wear them the rest of the day...they are soaked pretty quick but I just drink a lot of water.

Also, wearing them on the ground when limbing, etc.

So, they are tolerable....easier to use in a tree than chaps.


----------



## alanarbor (Sep 19, 2005)

Something to be said for a handsaw, when dealing with a hanging limb you're trying to cut loose. Good job having the means to deal with your injury hanging on your belt though.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Sep 19, 2005)

We arn't required to wear chainsaw pants in the tree. They are hot, but I found if you wear chaps and nothing else underneth, it's cooler. I got the idea from Gypo who posted a picture of himself wearing nothing but chaps. The bad part is you tend to get wood chips stuck in your bung hole.


----------



## pmuscato (Sep 19, 2005)

Try wearing a pair of boxer shorts over the chapps.


----------



## notahacker (Sep 19, 2005)

The bad part is you tend to get wood chips stuck in your bung hole.[/QUOTE]

That was just wrong! Mental picture!


----------

